# Stretching Mesh



## bhoffmann (Feb 7, 2007)

Hello all,
I'm just starting out and would like to learn the process of stretching screens. I know most feel that this is a complete waste of time as you can get 6 pre-stretched screens for about $90. But when I can build the frames and buy enough mesh to do the same for about $18, my boss (the wife) wants me to do them myself.
I stretched one using cord. While I successfully printed using this screen, I'm not satisfied with the tension of the screen. My off-contact was more than 1/4 inch which will more than likely cause me some issues with finer detail than what was tested.
The book I have states that I can staple, but I don't feel that I can get the tension as tight as I achieved with the cord.
If anyone out there is still using this process, please provide any hints or tricks you may have. 

Thanks,

Bruce


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

the only way I know is to use a retensionable from that is larger than the ones your wanting to make. Stretch the mesh on the reten frame to spec and lay over your custom frame. Gspread some glue and wait to dry. 

Possible others will chime in when they see this post.

Good Luck


----------



## GSG (Feb 5, 2007)

Other than your very easy to use and restrech shur lock retensionable screens. If you want to make your own wood frames and stretch them you will need a few stretch clamps some frame glue which isnt super glue you will need to buy the specific glues sefar makes some sericol makes some and a few others.... you will want to sand the wood frame just enough to roughen it up (make sure not to bevel the wood by over sanding the wood warped frames dont glue well and wont last long) now depending on the amount of screens you will be stretching you can use a basic clamp some run off compressor to were you put them around the frame place your mesh over the frame and each side of the mesh into the clamps tension them out slowly now you can use tensionmeter to set up on your screen once its tight to read the amount of newtons and basically when you glue the mesh to the frame it will relax 1 to 2 newtons. Now if you dont have a compressor I think AWT makes a hand tightening manual tension tool but with this you can only get it so tight it wont be over 20 newtons at the most.

HAGD


----------



## Kudos (Mar 2, 2007)

I have just bought a remeshing table from ebay. Will write further report on it when I have tried it out.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

Consider the Diamond Chase Tension Quik
Tension Quik Adjustable Screen Stretcher


It will cost you about $320 for the stretcher. It is the least expensive way I know to stretch your own frames and you can get 25 to 30 newton screens every time.

You will also have one time costs of some tools and of course a tension meter. That will cost about $400 more. Glue and mesh you buy as you go.

Sit with a calculator and you can determine how many frames you have to stretch before you break even. Remember to include something for your time. When you get good at it, it will still take about 15 minutes to stretch and glue each frame - Let it sit for an half hour and start an new one.


----------



## Kudos (Mar 2, 2007)

I have the machine and I have stretched the mesh (hand breaking process) I have two metal tins, one is a mesh stick and one is a mesh stick adhesive. I am not sure what to do now as the tins do not have instructions on them. I have been searching the web for the past hour but cannot find any relevant instructions so I am resorting to asking the advice of you screen printing GURU's.

*These are the instructions I found on the site of the manufacturer:*

_Mesh Stick is a two part adhesive. The advantage of Mesh Stick is its brushing ability. The adhesive catalyst ratio is 20% of catalyst to adhesive. The pot life of the adhesive when catalysed is about 20 minutes. It is important to pre coat the frame and allow 24 hours drying before stretching mesh on the frame. When the mesh has been glued to the frame allow twenty minutes before releasing the mesh clamps. This Mesh Adhesive can be used as screen block-out it is difficult to reclaim mesh when the adhesive is used in this way_

Does this imply that I have to apply the glue to the frame, then leave for 24 hours and then glue the mesh to the frame? (by which time the original glue I mixed 24 hours earlier would be set because the catalyst only allows 20 mins before setting?) Please can somebody advise me of the best way to do this. 

I assumed I could sand down an old wooden screen, then apply the glue to the frame and secure under the mesh while it is being stretched. Then I glue the mesh so that it soaks through to the screen. Then leave for 1 hour..... is this the way to do it?


----------



## Kudos (Mar 2, 2007)

I spend all that time getting photos and nobody replies.... I will play around with it tomorrow unless somebody replies and then report back on how things went


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Mesh Stick Adhesive for Stretching Mesh*



Kudos said:


> I am not sure what to do now as the tins do not have instructions on them. I have been searching the web for the past hour but cannot find any relevant instructions so I am resorting to asking the advice of you screen printing GURU's.
> 
> Does this imply that I have to apply the glue to the frame, then leave for 24 hours and then glue the mesh to the frame? (by which time the original glue I mixed 24 hours earlier would be set because the catalyst only allows 20 mins before setting?) Please can somebody advise me of the best way to do this.
> 
> I assumed I could sand down an old wooden screen, then apply the glue to the frame and secure under the mesh while it is being stretched. Then I glue the mesh so that it soaks through to the screen. Then leave for 1 hour..... is this the way to do it?


Alas, it seems a shame that you don't like the instructions. They seem very straight forward to me. I don't know what we could add to the instructions. SCS are describing the best way to adhere mesh to a frame with a pre-coat. 

It may very well be that your scheme would work - all you have to do is try it. All it will take is a few grams to glue one frame. If you are looking for someone to encourage you to apply adhesive in one go, Let me do that for you. When I teach adhering mesh to static frames, I do it in one go, BUT I am not using SCS Mesh Stick.









What's the a reason you didn't call Screen Colour Systems?


----------



## Kudos (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks Richard, but your advice came half an hour late. 

I had an absolute disaster with this screen re-meshing.

Firstly, yesterday I cut the mesh a CM too short, so basically wasted a whole meter of mesh.grrr

I have tightened the mesh every few hours (during waking time of course) for the past 30 hours until it was bone breakingly tight to turn any further.

I decided to lay the screens on the floor then take the whole machine off the table and place it on top (a logistical nightmare on its own given the size and weight of the machine and the chance of the mesh tearing if I dropped the machine etc)

Then I decided what the hell, just mix a small amount of catalyst with a half polyester cup of the adhesive. The solution was so thick, I had trouble applying to the frames and of course it then set almost instantly.. then I felt the cup melt and all over the floor and frames went the entire cup of glue - absolute disaster!! 

I then decided to mix the remaining small amount of glue and this just about covered the four frames (barely) but the majority of glue had already gone hard.

I laid the machine on top of the frames and then pressed the mesh onto the frames and. I decided to add glue on top so it would soak in and stick the mesh to the frame. straight away the glue went onto the mesh in the middle of the frame - ONE FRAME ruined!!! then I completely ran out of glue so the majority of the screen are not glues as well as I wanted. I then get it on my fingers and my fingers are now green and nothing will get the glue off - except biting chunks of my skin off (one way to remove my finger print I guess). Another of the frames got glue along the inside edges.

I applied the glue with a bristle paint brush - I guess from looking at your picture this was wrong and the reason why the glue spread out of control onto the mesh etc.

I am sure I will learn from this but maybe I have bitten off more than I can chew spending all that money on such a device.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

I seems that you stretched the mesh and then tried to put the mesh on a frame. 

The frame should be in the contraption, then spread the mesh on top of the frame and start to tighten it. The mesh must be in contact with the frame, that's why the heavy bars are on the mesh in my picture.

Alas, you found out the hard way that you should use a non-waxed paper cup for mixing almost anything with a catalyst. 

You don't actually buy things from eBay. Who makes this stretcher?

I don't think you should lament. You are having to teach yourself how to stretch and glue mesh, and you know you aren't qualified. Don't worry, you will do fine.

Don't give up!


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

i've remeshed screens from old loose ones stretched over smaller frames, stapled on. they were for printing simple coroplast signs. IMHO you're not saving, or making money by making your own if they are small t-shirt sized ones. you've got to consider you're time, learning curve, and investment in equipment you probably won't use very often.

i'd buy 'em ready to go!
mac


----------



## Kudos (Mar 2, 2007)

Ahh the lengths I go to to upload these pescky pics!!! I only just discovered I have a 1mb cache for photo's so if you notice 99% of the pics ever posted on this site have dissapeared I apologise....

Here is the mess I caused last week. Next week I will show you the mess I made of making my first ever T-shirt print!


----------



## mike522 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi my name is mike only i wannna know... which adhesive or glue can i use in aluminium frames,i try to restrecht some frames
Thanks


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

mike522 said:


> which adhesive or glue can i use in aluminium frames


Where do you live? It's silly to recommend a supplier in Germany if you live in Japan.


----------



## mike522 (Oct 8, 2008)

thanks Richard, i'm your neighbor, i'm mexico and works whit aluminium frames i try to make this industrial form, do you kown where a can buy mesh and glue too? i have passpport i'm 3 hours of san diego!!!


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

In México


*Graphicolor* 
Toribio Medina No. 83, Col. Algarín
06880 México, D.F.
T: +52(55)5519-1200 
F: +52(55)5538-4554 
www.graficolor.com.mx
[email protected]

*SANCHEZ S.A. DE C.V.*
ORIENTE 171 NO. 367 
Col. S. J. de Aragón Amp.
07470 DF
P: (+52) 5 118 1000 
F: (+52) 5 118 1004 
www.sanchez.com.mx

*SourceOne México - Naucalpan*
Robirosa No. 32
Industrial Atoto
Naucalpan, Edo de México 53519
T: 011-52 (55) 55-76-66-67
F: 011-52 (55) 55-76-67-02
[email protected]
[email protected] www.sourceoneonline.com

*SourceOne México - Guadalajara*
Av. Americas # 636 Casa 4
Col. Ladrón de Guevara
Guadalajara, Jalisco 44600
T: +011-52 (33) 3615-6259
F: +011-52 (33) 3615-6259
[email protected] 
www.sourceoneonline.com

*SourceOne México - Merida*
Calle 44 # 501-F por 61 y 63
Col. Centro
Mérida, Yucatán 97000
P: (99) 9923-8527
F: (99) 9923-8527
[email protected] 
www.sourceoneonline.com 

*SourceOne México - Monterrey*
Arturo B. de la Garza # 220
Col. Burócratas del Estado
Monterrey, Nuevo León 64380
P: (81) 8371-3550
F: (81) 8370-0816
[email protected]
www.sourceoneonline.com 

*TUBELITE de MÉXICO S.A. de C. V*.
QUETZALCOATL NO. 23
COLONIA ANAHUAC
11370 DF
P: +52 5 566 7633
F: +52 5 703 0799


*In San Diego, California* ==========================

*McLogan Supply Co.* - San Diego
345 16th Street
*San Diego*, CA 92101 
T: 619-595-0270
800- 625-6426
F: 619-595-0278
www.mclogan.com

*ScreenPrinting Products-SD*
7939 Silverton Avenue
Suite 811
*San Diego*, CA 92126
T: 858- 547-9997
F: 858- 586-7770
www.screenprintingonline.com

 http://www.ulano.com/ExternalLinks.php?externalpage=www.sanchez.com.mx 

  
http://www.ulano.com/ExternalLinks.php?externalpage=www.sourceoneonline.com
http://www.ulano.com/ExternalLinks.php?externalpage=www.sourceoneonline.com 
http://www.ulano.com/ExternalLinks.php?externalpage=www.sourceoneonline.com


----------



## mike522 (Oct 8, 2008)

thanks so much, you are the man, i make a Screen Stretching System whit a friend he's a industrial engineer and i hope so make it. we studies the system of clamps and Stretching manual.... anybody in the city make that and we wanna make first company... if i have some questions i ask you.... thanks so much!!!


----------



## mike522 (Oct 8, 2008)

SAATI is a italian mesh somebody have a reference about this product.????


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

*Who is Saati?*



mike522 said:


> SAATI is a italian mesh somebody have a reference about this product.????


Saati has had distribution in North America for more than 40 years.
www.saati.com



*North America*
Textile Chemical Development Commercialization Screen-MakingPackages Marabu Screen-Printing Inks

*Mesh*
http://www.saatiamericas.com/SaatiPrint/mesh_main.html


----------



## mike522 (Oct 8, 2008)

i have a quieston about the Adhesive. i need to use the same mesh brand and the same adhevise or i can use other one?, i don't wanna use a rhino it's like epoxy glue? somebody konws what kind of glue i use to aluminium frames!!!


----------

